# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  En 4 años podremos exportar carne de cerdo a principales mercados

## Bruno Cillóniz

En el marco del XIV Seminario Internacional de Porcicultura.  _El presidente de la Sociedad Peruana de Porcicultores (SPP) Jorge Martínez, aseguró que gracias al Programa Sanitario Porcino se abrirán mercados tan importantes como China o México. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Con una inversión de US$ 121 millones, el Programa Sanitario Porcino, ejecutado por el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (SENASA) junto a la Asociación Peruana de Porcicultores, busca erradicar la fiebre porcina y lograr que unos 4 años se consiga exportar la carne de cerdo a los mercados internacionales más importantes. 
La fiebre porcina sería la única enfermedad animal que restringe la exportación de carne porcina peruana al exterior, pues según la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE) la mayor parte del territorio nacional ya estaría libre de fiebre aftosa, enfermedad que ocasiona la muerte de los cerdos. 
Perú todavía es positivo a algunas enfermedades que restringen el comercio internacional, por eso estamos cerrados a los principales demandantes, como el mercado asiático, el europeo o el mexicano, afirmó Jorge Martínez, presidente de la Sociedad Peruana de Porcicultores (SPP). 
Martínez aseguró que el Programa Sanitario Porcino está en marcha y que ya se ha realizado la convocatoria para la licitación de las vacunas. En el lapso de no más de dos o tres meses ya estaríamos en la práctica, aseveró.  *Mejor producción* 
Todo el sector se vio afectado negativamente el pasado 2009 por la mal llama Gripe Porcina, en relación a la Gripe AH1N1, con una caída de casi el 50% en los precios y una baja en la producción. 
Sin embargo, Martínez se mostró optimista y pronosticó un crecimiento del 4% por año. El consumo de carne de chancho en nuestro país es bajo, uno de los más bajos de la región (unos 4 kilos per cápita anuales) pero eso lejos de desmotivarme, lo que hace es reafirmarme en la calidad y en el tremendo potencial de la porcicultura en el Perú, remató. 
Asimismo, Martínez aseguró que lo único que necesita el Perú para mejorar la producción de carne de cerdo, es un poco de promoción, aunque reconoció que aún no hay la acogida que esperan. El resto es cuestión de tiempo, concluyó.   *DATOS: *  
  Según Martínez, aunque las condiciones medioambientales son buenas en nuestro país, un punto en contra es que no somos productores de grano.  
  El Programa Sanitario Porcino es parte del Programa de Desarrollo de Sanidad Agraria e Inocuidad Agroalimentaria 2009-2013, y es financiado por el Estado y del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID).Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de carne bovina y de cerdo Artículo: Consumo per cápita de carne de cerdo en Lima aumentó 60% el 2010 Venta de carne de cerdo ya se está recuperando, afirma ministro Leyton Minag estima que precio del pollo bajará S/. 1 con promociones para consumir carne de cerdo Ventas de carne cerdo cayeron 15% por temor infundado a influenza

----------

